# Something very odd here...



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2019)

Working on a 57 Rudge with front Dyno hub. Everything came apart fine and bearings serviced/ all good. However, for some reason, the Dyno shell will not slip back on to the fixed cone. I don’t want to get stupid with it, but it just   won’t reseat to the cone like it’s supposed to. Any ideas on a remedy for this?


----------



## Gordon (Jun 20, 2019)

Don't take offense, but is the bearing right side up?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2019)

Proper bearing placement yes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 20, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...aw0zZk7SaD7r1zV-pZ1ypARM&ust=1561127312123721


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for that, that’s the video I used to reference.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 20, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Thanks for that, that’s the video I used to reference.



Ok,Well,Something probably assembled  incorrectly. Sometimes easy to overlook a backwards part or parts in the wrong order. I struggled a bit with a S/A 3 speed/coaster brake a couple of years ago..Try this link........http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history&type=technic...  Scroll  down to 1954. It has a manual for  a GH6 Dynohub. Real nice exploded view in there. Scroll down to 1958 for another one. Not the best but you might see something helpful


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2019)

Awesome, and thanks! Very possible I got something backwards..first one I’ve worked on.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2019)

It seems like I have everything correct by the pic, but can’t get the tip of the fixed cone through the dyno part like it’s supposed to.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 20, 2019)

Hmm, Maybe you have the cones switched? They are 2 different part numbers. Maybe the shape where a wrench goes is different and holding things apart?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2019)

Well, what turned out to be odd was me...I had the fixed cone reversed, with the wrong side towards the dyno unit. What an idiot...oh well, live and learn. Appreciate all of the help!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 21, 2019)

Cool,Youre welcome.


----------

